# IVERMECTIN (1% for cattle) give ORALLY or SQ???



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

hey all!

so much yes's and no's out there on the net.
i've tried every other wormer ..and nothing is improving....finally got ivermectin today and worming in the morning. i need to know whether to give sq or orally? i read somewhere that if you give orally, it can have adverse reactions?? but then again, giving sq can create other issues too..


ALSO, do i do once tomorrow, and then again in 10 days?
or tomorrow and again in 3 days and 3 days afterwards.
or tomorrow and straight for 2 more days (3 total)
I'VE BEEN TOLD SOOO MANY DIFFERENT PROCEDURES...I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE A BOMB PROOF ONE AND STICK TO IT....ANY ADVICE IS GREATLY APPRICIATED!!! (AS ALWAYS)

THANKS!!!!!
nella


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My pygmy goat vet book says the dose would be 1cc for every 10 pounds by mouth or injection...I use the ivomec for horses by mouth...yucky but they take it. BTW..the stuff I use is the clear liquid from the vet, I also use the Ivercare paste...easier to dose and dispense.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I use Horse Health Ivermec 1.87%. Its a fairly cheep (5.65 a tube) past dewormer given orally every 3 weeks. Im not sure about the 1% cattle solution though.........

CJ


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

I use the ivomec injectable for cattle on my pygmies. 

The vet told me dose them 1cc per 40 lbs (orally and injected). They said that orally works great for deworming. But if you want it to also work for mange/mites and lice then you need to inject it, which I don't like doing because they really cry for the SQ injections. 

(I've been told by other breeders around here that orally works for lice, but the vet told me not. Not sure if she meant not at all or just not as well.) 

For mites is was every two weeks until it cleared up (which takes awhile.)

I deworm every 3 months switching between the oral ivomec and the horse safeguard paste.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I've always read that you give the injectable orally, I'm not sure on the dose though.


----------



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

HEY ALL!

finally got a hold of my vet...he said 1cc per 50lbs.

so i will do that orally. 
and as far as the outside stuff like lice, etc. i will be using DE.

so thanks to all...great to have many opinions!

nella


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i use ivermec plus & i give the does 3cc orally(they are about 150lbs) then i do then again in ten days & again 10 days after that. i only worm twice a year just before breeding season & just after they kid. after i worm them for the last time i wait 10 days & take a fecal to the vet & they have come back neg.


----------

